# Another great hunt



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another great hunt in Limpopo 3 eland, one not photoed, bushbuck and a tsessebe


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

So jealous! Lol
I have to wait til June 2021. Oh, the pain, the pain.


----------



## JoeRider (Oct 16, 2020)

Makes me a little home sick looking at these. Located in USA now, but born and raised in KZN. My family back home had some epic cheap hunts this year.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Great hunt!


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

lunghit said:


> Great hunt!


Thank You


----------

